# Questions about Meguiar's M105, M101 and M100 Compounds? Watch this video!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Questions about Meguiar's M105, M101 and M100 Compounds? Watch this video!*

Meguiar's M105, M101 and M100 Compounds Round Table Discussion at Autogeek with Mike Phillips





Recently I had the opportunity to host a round table discussion here at Autogeek's Show Car Garage with experts from Meguiar's including,

*Jason Rose* - Technical Service Manager for Meguiar's Professional Line.

*Mike Pennington* - Global Director of Training for Meguiar's.

*Steve Coronado* - Marketing Product Manager for Meguiar's Professional Line.

In this round table discussion the four of us go over the benefits, features and intended use for each of these incredibly popular cutting compounds in Meguiar's Professional Line. This includes,

M105 Ultra Cut Compound - M101 Foam Cut Compound - M100 Pro Speed Compound









The goal of this round table discussion is to hopefully remove some of the confusion surrounding the intended markets and uses for these compounds and to help you choose the right compound for your specific detailing projects.

When Meguiar's introduced M105 it quickly set a new standard for both cut _*and finish quality*_ for an aggressive compound. M105 is what is called a *SMAT* product, that is it uses *Super Microscopic Abrasive Technology* instead of old fashioned coarse "rocks in a bottle" abrasive technology or diminishing abrasive technology, (DAT).

Following the success of M105, Meguiar's introduced M101 Foam Cut Compound in Europe where it quickly became the new hot product being talked about throughout all the popular Internet detailing discussion forums.

M101 was not originally sold in the U.S. market but due to super high customer demand Meguiar's was prompted to introduce the popular M101 to the U. S. market.

Next Meguiar's introduced M100 Pro Speed Compound, which like the M105 and the M101 quickly gained popularity in the refinishing industry, detailing industry and even the do-it-yourself market.

Jason, Mike, Steve and myself discuss all the differences and similarities between these three compounds as well as describe the variety of ways each compound was intended to be used along with successful non-intended ways these products are being used throughout the entire spectrum of the refinishing and reconditioning industries as well as the car hobby in general.

A lively and informative discussion that will clear up any confusing you might have as well as help you decide with compound will be the best choice for your specific paint correction and detailing needs.

Yancy Martinez, the *Creative Director* for Autogeek really does a spectacular job of directing and editing this video making it not only informative but simply put, fun to watch.

So grab a bowel of popcorn and your favorite cold beverage and get ready to learn more about Meguiar's premium, top shelf compounds.

On Autogeek.net

*M105 Ultra Cut Compound*

*M101 Foam Cut Compound*

*M100 Pro Speed Compound*

:thumb:


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks , nice to see views from manufactures .


----------

